

Quantum Energy Teleportation - jasonabelli
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1109/1109.2203v1.pdf

======
jasonabelli
Could this type of idea may make long distance space travel easier? Instead of
needing a large portion of you payload to be fuel you could send energy from
earth to your craft.

